# Do you warm up your rattle cans?



## steve123

Finally found the time to work on some plastic.

I'm priming some parts to help with a color change, and I'm heating my spray can in a big cup of hot water. A lot of spray paint comes with paper labels.

That got me to thinking how many folks warm up the paint before they shoot.

Steve


----------



## flyingfrets

I've done so many times, but you need to shake the can frequently to make sure the paint, solvent & carrier all heat evenly.

More than once I've heard a metallic "ping" and found the gas had expanded and tried to shoot the BB out the bottom of the can! The now rounded bottoms of the rattle cans are a good reminder to pay attention to what I'm doing or this hobby can be dangerous in ways we rarely think about...and I'm not just talking about getting shot with an errant BB...I'd really rather not have to explain to the wife how a paint can exploded in the house!


----------



## geminibuildups

Just HOW would you explain that??


----------



## steve123

Jeepers, I heat mine up in hot water from the sink. Anything more would be dangerous...lol
I do walk around sometimes with an orange or yellow fingernail..( I have a Parrot and he is affected by fumes, so I can't always grab the can of thinner and wipe off overspray on my hands)

Steve


----------



## Seashark

I _always_ warm up my cans. You should also be careful not to use too hot of water or risk rupturing the can; I generally use warm tap water, not hot.


----------



## steve123

I came up with this thread Idea 'cuz most of the Model paints have a paper wrapper.
I've had to sharpie the color on the sides of the naked cans.
And you are right, NEVER cook the cans. We used to burn our own garbage when I was a kid on the farm, it was always exiting to get a paint can too hot! 

Steve


----------



## flyingfrets

steve123 said:


> when I was a kid on the farm, it was always exiting to get a paint can too hot!


Personally, I'm allergic to shrapnel.

Oddly though, I never had to mark the cans (even if the labels came off). I usually had a little residue on the plastic insert around the spray nozzle, so it was easy enough to tell what was in the can. Even more strangely, it never seemed to clog the thing...something I unfortunately *can't* say about the tip of my airbrush.


----------



## steve123

I'm afraid of the "airbrush"...But I use the sharpie to mark cans.
Mine have a little overspray too, but I've never let that obvious hint stop me from spraying the wrong color..lol

Steve


----------



## 440 dakota

I spray the caps with a quick shot of whatever colors inside,same with bottles of paint cause I store them in shallow tins like cookie tins makes finding what I'm looking for a snap


----------



## Zombie_61

I always warm up my primer and paint rattle cans; hot tap water does the job just fine.

To avoid damaging the paper label and/or having the water cause the can to rust, I place a plastic bucket in the sink and fill that with hot water, and put the can in a large Ziploc plastic bag before putting it in the water. I don't seal the bag, so the pressure from the water pushes the air out of the bag, causing the bag to conform to the shape of the can and allow better temperature transfer. I let it soak for 10-15 minutes, then shake and spray as usual. So far, I haven't had any problems using this method.


----------



## flyingfrets

Hmm...maybe I need to turn the thermostat down on my water heater...or stop using a blow-torch to heat the cans...


----------



## Ian Anderson

flyingfrets said:


> Hmm...maybe I need to turn the thermostat down on my water heater...or stop using a blow-torch to heat the cans...




This is where Sometimes heating the cans is a BAD IDEA man,...lol.....I should think Just learning to use then right would be better dude....lol....I have learned that if the Room temp and humidity is right, As well as the pant 
IS NOT CHEEP AS WELL, you get what you pay for you know !!!, Then it work well from there, MOST OF THE TIME ANYWAY,....But I like the blow-Torch idea as well, AS LONG AS ITS IN YOUR HOUSE...Not mine...lol




*Ian*


----------



## flyingfrets

Lest anyone think I really *am* that stupid, I'm just playing around (though I really *have* left rattle cans warming in hot water too long on a couple of occassions...LOL!). Been a plastic addict for 47 years, so I'm pretty well aquainted with proper safety precautions (and *no-one* should take those lightly), but a little humor never hurt anybody...especially when it's one of those bone-head moments we've fallen prey to.

Model on...


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..I'm sure NO ONE THINKS THAT THE CASE MAN,....We all have fun out here from time to time, Most people can take it, SOME CANT, I agree, but I cant see how that statement could hurt ANYONE my self...NO WORRIES MAN...Anything we can learn more about painting IS A GOOD THING,...I was going to use my microwave my self,..lol BUT THAT WOULD BE BAD..lol


*
Ian*


----------



## steve123

It's been so humid here that even primers are drying slowly.
I love the ziplock idea! That will be how I warm them from now on.
I really do think warming the can gives better results. And I've noticed the warmth helps you get the last bit of paint out of the can. Tamiya is 'kinda notorious for running out on you before the project is over. I've gotten quite a bit of mileage out of them by warming.

Steve


----------



## flyingfrets

steve123 said:


> It's been so humid here that even primers are drying slowly.
> I love the ziplock idea! That will be how I warm them from now on.
> I really do think warming the can gives better results. And I've noticed the warmth helps you get the last bit of paint out of the can. Tamiya is 'kinda notorious for running out on you before the project is over. I've gotten quite a bit of mileage out of them by warming.
> 
> Steve


Oh, absolutely. As illustrated in my example above, the heat definitely raises the pressure of the propellant, so that would seem to make sense.


----------



## Zombie_61

steve123 said:


> I love the ziplock idea! That will be how I warm them from now on.


One thing I forgot to mention about that. Propellant in the can and air remaining in the bag will cause the can to float to the surface. To keep the water from entering the bag I do two things: 1) I don't fill the bucket to the top, just enough to cover the can, and 2) I wedge one upper corner of the Ziploc bag under the bucket's handle where it attaches to the bucket; this keeps the open end of the bag above the water level, and keeps it from floating around in the bucket. It's a silly little thing, really, but I find it helps.


----------



## steve123

I found some rustoleum automotive primer at the wal today. It's a huge 16 oz. can for just over three bucks.

Steve


----------



## roadskare63

wow...i just nuke up a half full coffee cup of water for about 90 sec-2 min and put the can into it...removing to shake periodically...


----------



## steve123

Yeah, I just use a big mug of hot water too.

Steve


----------

